# Boston Aquarium Society Annual Auction



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
The Boston Aquarium Society will be holding their Annual Auction on Sunday, Nov 2nd in Dedham, MA.

What's an Annual Auction ? Its a whole day of fish fish fish !
Plenty of fish, plants, and goodies to bid on.
Or, if you have fish to sell, plenty of people to bid on your fish !
And of course, lots of fish-head folks to talk to.

Admission is *FREE*
Lots can be checked in from 10am-noon, the auction starts at noon.
Sellers will get a 60/40 split.
Sellers are limited to 15 lots, and no more than 3 lots of any one species per seller (ie you can't bring 20 bags of convicts).
Lots over the limits will be considered donations to the BAS.

No used lightbulbs or gravel, please.

For more info, you can visit BAS 2008 Annual Event


----------



## se1an (Nov 1, 2008)

ill be there


----------

